# 7.0 -> 7.2 ?



## nORKy (May 6, 2009)

Hi

Can I upgrade 7.0 to 7.2 directly ?

How ? freebsd-update or buildworld ?

Thanks you


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2009)

Both. No problem.


----------



## SirDice (May 6, 2009)

You can only use freebsd-update if you use the default GENERIC kernel. 
If you use a custom kernel you'll need to do the build/install kernel/world (and don't forget mergemaster).


----------



## vivek (May 6, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can only use freebsd-update if you use the default GENERIC kernel.
> If you use a custom kernel you'll need to do the build/install kernel/world (and don't forget mergemaster).



You can mix match both, from the freebsd-update source code:

```
WARNING: This system is running a "XYZ" kernel, which is not a
kernel configuration distributed as part of FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE.
This kernel will not be updated: you MUST update the kernel manually
before running "/usr/sbin/freebsd-update install".
```

However, personally I will never do that; it may turn into a disaster...


----------



## nORKy (May 6, 2009)

Ok, so let's go for a freebsd-update -r 7.2 ..

Thanks you


----------



## nORKy (May 7, 2009)

Huston, we have a problem :


```
# freebsd-update install
Installing updates...chflags: ///.cshrc: Operation not supported
#
```

My fs is zfs

What can I do ?


----------



## phoenix (May 7, 2009)

ZFS on FreeBSD 7.x doesn't support filesystem flags.  If your / or /usr filesystems are ZFS, you will see these errors/warnings.  You should be able to ignore them and continue on.

ZFS on FreeBSD 8.x, I believe, will support filesystem flags.


----------



## nORKy (May 8, 2009)

I can't ignore, the freebsd-update script stop itself. It doesn't update my system


----------



## nORKy (May 8, 2009)

The solution :

```
mv /bin/chflags /bin/chflags.old
cat > /bin/chflags
#!/bin/sh
/bin/chflags.old $@
exit 0
^D
chmod +x /bin/chflags
```


----------



## Volag (May 12, 2009)

```
server# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE
Cannot identify running kernel
server# uname -r
7.0-RELEASE
```

How to resolve this problem?
Thanks.


----------



## tangram (May 12, 2009)

Volag said:
			
		

> ```
> server# freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE
> Cannot identify running kernel
> server# uname -r
> ...



And what's the output of `% uname -a`?

Remember that freebsd-update won't update customized kernels.


----------



## Volag (May 12, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> And what's the output of `% uname -a`?
> 
> Remember that freebsd-update won't update customized kernels.


System install today with GENERIC kernel.

While reboot system i found trouble - loader say: cannot load kernel Surface my hdd is OK, i tested it with mhdd. Why kernel is broken - i don't know.

I was reinstall system(is good for this case, because my system is clean).

While is ok.

Thanks for answer. See later....


----------

